# Help...looking to relocate to Cape Town SA



## Sgirl (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi there i am currently looking to re-locate to cape town, partner moved there last oct, and just back from spending 1 month there....

Could you please advise where or how i could get a job with sponsorship as i have found all job vacancies require you to reside in SA. I have worked within the recruitment industry for over 10yrs and currently work in the wellfare to work sector senior manager level. Also if i need to go do the route of visa, which one would be best, would it be the lifetime partner one (i am in a same sex relationship), could anyone also let me know if they did this and how easy it was to get. 

Any help advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## HereForNow (Dec 27, 2008)

Sgirl said:


> Hi there i am currently looking to re-locate to cape town, partner moved there last oct, and just back from spending 1 month there....
> 
> Could you please advise where or how i could get a job with sponsorship as i have found all job vacancies require you to reside in SA. I have worked within the recruitment industry for over 10yrs and currently work in the wellfare to work sector senior manager level. Also if i need to go do the route of visa, which one would be best, would it be the lifetime partner one (i am in a same sex relationship), could anyone also let me know if they did this and how easy it was to get.
> 
> Any help advice would be greatly appreciated


Best ask the experts:
South Africa Immigration - Work permits, Business Visa, Job Visa, Family Visa, UK Visa, Student Visa

They're really good. They helped me. Although I'm in a different situation (married to South African and with my own business), they are very knowledgeable and I'm impressed.


----------



## yfbarnes (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi,

Job vacancies are very scarce here, unfortunately. Same Sex Marriage is legal here. So long as you can provide the proof that you and your partner have lived together for over 2 years, it will help - e.g. both of your bills sent to the same address past two years, tel. elec. municipal bills shared by both of you (/ bills some to you, some to your partner), or, properties registered in both of your names.

Good luck with the Home Affairs here which is not terrible efficient nor friendly at times.


----------

